# June 2, 2003 Police Corps Class Cancelled



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Well guys got an unfortunate letter in the mail today stating that the class got cancelled due to circumstances beyond their control. Any other applicants get this letter, or is this just a polite way of saying "you are denied"?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I know of 2 people who for no reason just had their physicals cancelled, with no make-up date.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> *Oh my goodness!*


Wise ass!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * Well guys got an unfortunate letter in the mail today stating that the class got cancelled due to circumstances beyond their control. Any other applicants get this letter, or is this just a polite way of saying "you are denied"? *


I think they would be up front with you if you where denied. Sorry to hear.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

TW,
That sucks man, I'm sorry to hear that. It seems that this is happening all over the State. Keep your head up. Something always works out


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys

The thing thats weird is that they are going to have a table set up at the criminal justice career fair at Northeaster U. on April 3rd.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

C'mon Woodrow.... it's a Sir/Ma'am sandwich!!!! Sorry to hear about your setback TW-good things come to those who wait.....More time to stuff your resume.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * Thanks guys
> 
> The thing thats weird is that they are going to have a table set up at the criminal justice career fair at Northeaster U. on April 3rd. *


Don't even THINK about going near that table without a new tailored suit, fresh haircut and glossy shined shoes. And......end every sentence with sir or ma'am as appropriate.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> It is shut down because their investigating instructors sleeping with students, or so I heard


I am going to go ut on a limb here and subject myself to being the odd man out out







.... Is that a joke or are you serious.


----------



## shifty (Jul 13, 2002)

They cancelled it due to an investigation into all the instructors banging the female recruits. TOO BAD!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by TG252:
> * They cancelled it due to an investigation into all the instructors banging the female recruits. TOO BAD!! *


OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Har har har...  Well I thought it was surprising..lol


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Are u for real...they were sleeping with female recruits.....are is this someone's sense of humor


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * Are u for real...they were sleeping with female recruits.....are is this someone's sense of humor *


I for one would like to see something more tangible than whats been quoted here in regards to "fraternization" or worse.

Having said that.........................
Last year Hardcorps supposedly parted company with an instructor over some impropriety. Anybody remember that? Come on chime in............


----------



## white85 (Nov 3, 2002)

TW, 
i got the letter as well. i know how you are feeling  . the 4 people i know that were set to talk the PT, but everyone got those letters (same wording). i am a little disapointed, 'casue i got all the doctor stuff taken care of ($$$ and driving) and passed the written. 
i thought that it was a budget problem  . i am not sure how much faith i put behind a person's hearsay a posting site, but it is interesting. let me know if you hear anything. i got another year of school so i am going to wait it out. 
i am sure they will start a class soon. hang tight.


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Same here White85, booking all those doctors appointments is a hastle...at least i know i am really healthy though...haha....i just had on one the 9th for my PAT exam....i am going to hand in the paperwork anyways to the Corp and see if I get a response


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I spoke to a sergeant from a department that hired two officers from Police Corps. The department was told that they no longer have funds to pay the departments to hire Police Corps graduates. If the financial incentive is no longer available to departments, it could lead to an end of the program. Departments would rather hire an MPOC graduate, such as a self-sponsored recruit. This way there is no four year obligation from either party to commit to.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

There are sveral ongoing invest's and the funding has been pulled. I forget the kids name but they had some great instructors (one guy from Worcester that was awesome)Then again they were grabbing guys to teach there that had 000 experience and were punching out females on the first day... There is a time and a place for everything but by hiring Sheriff's(read=Correction Officers) and political hacks that were never Cops please...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * Thanks guys for your feedback. I guess it is time to start doing some more pleasure reading to prep up for the upcoming civil service exam since i won't be in the June '03 Police Corps Class. Good luck to all those taking the exam on the 26th! *


Everyone look at the positive side:
you don't have to wear a suit/tie to take this test


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

Thanks guys for your feedback. I guess it is time to start doing some more pleasure reading to prep up for the upcoming civil service exam since i won't be in the June '03 Police Corps Class. Good luck to all those taking the exam on the 26th!


----------



## LINSY (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes that is totally true - the investigation was March 18 in Weymouth - and Police corps is no longer - atleast not in Weymouth!! It involved 2 female recruits - one in each class. He is all done!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

LINSY said:


> Yes that is totally true - the investigation was March 18 in Weymouth - and Police corps is no longer - atleast not in Weymouth!! It involved 2 female recruits - one in each class. He is all done!!!


Oh my GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:?


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

i guess joining the Conneticut police corps is out of the question as well, since it runs out of the same academy


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

not from what I heard. A rumor is a rumor, but that is what is floating around these parts.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

:evil: I can't believe it. I know some recruits who have graduated and the instructors to even say that if it is a joke is wrong! The instructors are dedicated and loyal and I don't think the Police Corps.would have picked them if they thought they could do something like that.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I saw a woman with a Police Corps jacket on the other day. I asked her if she was involved and she said yes in a VERY rude manner. I said that I was thinking of applying but heard the funding got pulled. She then...in a EXTREMELY RUDE MANNER...said that actually she wasn't involved...she just tells people that...hmmmm....

With people like that, it isn't a place I want to be involved with anyway. :evil: Why where the jacket that has Police Corps written on it if you do not want to be associated with it...


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

what did she look like? Older or younger?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh My Goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

She was more middle aged I think. The guy she was with had a Worchester Police shirt on...for a couple that didn't want to be associated with the police they were certainly decked out in police stuff :lol:


----------

